# Kleiza and Jack A Work In Progress:



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kleiza And Jack










This thread is to track the progress of Kleiza and Jack this season. 

Compare the two and what they are doing for the Nuggets and Blazers. 

As I'm sure you are all aware of Linas Kleiza and Ricky Sanchez, were acquired in a trade with the Blazers for Jarrett Jack. Jack was the Nuggets 2nd 1st round pick after Hodge.

I'll be watching Jack closer as he plays for my home town team the Trail Blazers, and of course tracking the play of Kleiza who has been a wonderful suprise so far for the Nuggets. A great low post player with a lot more over all talent than I ever thought.

Everyone chime in with your thoughts and help me track the progress of these two players as the season moves forward.

Statistics for both players right now:

Jarrett Jack 12 Games Played 5 PPG 1.4 RPG 3.5 APG 0.1 BPG 0.3 SPG

Linas Kleiza 8 Games Played 2.9 PPG 1.8 RPG 0.2 APG 0.4 BPG 0.1 SPG


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kleiza with his first start this season.

Stats: 18 Minutes played, 7 points on 3 for 7 from the field and 6 Rebounds. Not bad at all. Kleiza is showing he is a gamer for the Nuggets. A big suprise to me, and I'm sure most people here not named TheTobin as he was already high on Kleiza before the season started.

I'll still take Carmelo starting! and Kleiza coming off the bench, but so far I like what I'm seeing from Kleiza.

Just checked Portlands box score from their game tonight against the Wizards. Jack only played 6 minutes going 0-2 from the field not much else to report on him tonight.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

I really didnt think before the season after Nuggets almost sent Kleiza to NBDL that he will play smth like 15 minutes in a game in 1st month. I know its a big part due to injuries, but coach Karl also have to get my props. He wasnt afraid to put Kleiza in starting lineup and I think it was an ok performance by our boy. Kleiza might lack the inch or two, but he has his goal and his mind set at succeeding in NBA. He cares and he gives all he has for his goal, so Im sure he'll do ok from his standpoint. The question is will coach trust him. It seems for now he does, not like stupid Byron Scott (the most stupid coach in NBA?) in Hornets with Macijauskas... Good luck to Kleiza. I hope even with everyone healthy (sadly I doubt it can happen with these Nuggets) he wont get burried on the bench.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> I really didnt think before the season after Nuggets almost sent Kleiza to NBDL that he will play smth like 15 minutes in a game in 1st month. I know its a big part due to injuries, but coach Karl also have to get my props. He wasnt afraid to put Kleiza in starting lineup and I think it was an ok performance by our boy. Kleiza might lack the inch or two, but he has his goal and his mind set at succeeding in NBA. He cares and he gives all he has for his goal, so Im sure he'll do ok from his standpoint. The question is will coach trust him. It seems for now he does, not like stupid Byron Scott (the most stupid coach in NBA?) in Hornets with Macijauskas... Good luck to Kleiza. I hope even with everyone healthy (sadly I doubt it can happen with these Nuggets) he wont get burried on the bench.


Hi Zalgirinis,

Welcome to the Nuggets forum. Hope to see ya around here more.

I agree with you in that I was suprised that Kleiza got a start for the Nuggets this season.

It does seem like Coach Karl trusts him. And I think Kleiza has made his mark by his hard work and good in game play. This kid has a lot of up side to him.

Even with everyone healthy I think Kleiza has made a name for himself, and will be getting playing time for the rest of the season.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Scott Hastings keep saying during telecasts that Linas has some incredible 3-point range.

I have yet to really see his range. The night he started I missed the game to see "Walk the Line" and there was no stinkin' replay like there usually is.

But a great work ethic is just about all you need in the NBA. We know if you're in the league you gotta have the talent, so the work just needs to be put in.

It's too bad that Hodge isn't getting the love that Klieza is getting from Karl, but I hope that Klieza continues to keep improving and earning minutes. 

I was high on Jarrett Jack when Denver picked him and sad to see him get traded, but I did see Klieza play in the Big 12 a bit last season and I was not blown away, but he's only 20 years old!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

thetobin73 said:


> Scott Hastings keep saying during telecasts that Linas has some incredible 3-point range.
> 
> I have yet to really see his range. The night he started I missed the game to see "Walk the Line" and there was no stinkin' replay like there usually is.
> 
> ...


News to me regarding Kleiza shooting the 3 ball. I did always hear that he had good shooting range, but I never excpected it to be that good. I'm happy with a conssistent mid range jumper from him.

By the way that movie Walk the Line was so good. :cheers: :clap: 

Jack seems to be doing well in Portland. I just haven't heard much news about him lately. Will post more on Jack when I get some news.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Jack seems to be more focused on getting his own shot than on setting up other players... fortunately his shot has been pretty good so far (although not from 3's, where he's shooting 2-18). 

His quickness seems to leave a lot to be desired, too, but his defense is good for a rookie PG, and I think that he reminds a lot of Blazers fans of Terry Porter.

Ed O.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ed O said:


> Jack seems to be more focused on getting his own shot than on setting up other players... fortunately his shot has been pretty good so far (although not from 3's, where he's shooting 2-18).
> 
> His quickness seems to leave a lot to be desired, too, but his defense is good for a rookie PG, and I think that he reminds a lot of Blazers fans of Terry Porter.
> 
> Ed O.


Ed O thanks for participating in this thread.

Also it never dawned on me comparing Jack to Porter, but I do seem some similarities between the two. If Jack could become as good as Porter the Blazers will be just fine. Thats obviously a big if though.

Also Ed O feel free to come back and share anything on Jack you see we might have missed. :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm getting some good fedback regarding Jack from Blazers fans.

A few things that seem to be said often about Jack so far this season:

Jack has made rookie mistakes, but has been playing solid none the less. (mistakes excpected as a rookie)

Jacks assist to turnover is one of the best in the NBA. Not bad for a rookie.

Jack is a very good defender.

Jacks shot is money some nights and off on other nights.

Lastly Jack so far has been a good role player for the Blazers. And plays with in himself.

Over all it sounds like Jack is doing fine in Portland.


----------

